

Techstars: One month left - m3ntat
https://www.postmaster.io/blog/67002/techstars-one-month-left

======
zacharypinter
Did anybody else have the thought that Techstars might be closing shop by the
title?

~~~
m3ntat
Haha, didn't even think of that.

------
yesimahuman
Accurate description of the experience!

I would say that learning to manage the mentor meetings helps you get way more
out of it. If you don't do it well, you dwell on the same points every meeting
without moving on to new stuff.

------
Odehq
This is the question I have been asking myself, and I couldn't find anyone
writing anything about it. When you shouldn't apply for TechStars?

------
zindlerb
What is werewolf the card game? I did a quick google search and nothing really
came up.

~~~
alexdevkar
It's not really a card game but uses cards to assign roles. You might know it
by another name, like Mafia or Assassin.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mafia_(party_game)>

------
m3ntat
If anybody has any specific questions about Techstars, I'm happy to answer.

~~~
drewvolpe
Do teams really meet with 3-5 mentors a day ? That seems way beyond the point
of being useful. When do you have time to build anything or talk to users ?

~~~
alexdevkar
It feels overwhelming at times, but it is very useful. It's at the heart of
what makes TechStars an accelerator. You get instant feedback on your ideas
from great mentors.

You're right that it's hard to build much during the first month. But when the
first month is over, you feel very confident about what you need to do. That
makes the next month and beyond incredibly productive on product and customer
development.

